# Discount war on Fuel from supermarkets



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Yesterday Pak n Save & New World were both giving 21c litre off petrol, today Pak n Save have announced they will give 25c off litre valid till Sunday if you purchase $150 groceries. 

Could this be the start of something BIG?????? :clap2:


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ surprised that wasn't bigger news - a huge reduction, and a big loss to the supermarket - make it up in profits off the groceries as profits on petrol per litre are I think less than 10c.


----------



## trelowen (Dec 5, 2010)

how much is fuel in nz now?


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

trelowen said:


> how much is fuel in nz now?


This website will provide answers for all of New Zealand

Cardlink PriceWatch provides a snapshot of the fuel transaction prices throughout New Zealand.

Everyone is offering discounts constantly the supermarkets Pak n Save, New world, Countdown etc.

Also AA has a scheme with an AA Fuel card if you swipe this card at participating businesses you then can receive big discounts at the pump at Caltex & BP.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Found another info link

PetrolWatch - aa.co.nz

Oil and Petrol | interest.co.nz


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Song_Si said:


> ^ surprised that wasn't bigger news - a huge reduction, and a big loss to the supermarket - make it up in profits off the groceries as profits on petrol per litre are I think less than 10c.


No loss at all to any supermarket this kind of incentive. They make money. They're very clever. All they do is increase the cost of maybe 100 essential buy items around the store by 1, 2, 5 cents or so (eg bread, milk, toilet role etc) - a minuscule amount that no-one notices and hey presto everyone buys these items anyway so they make their money back easily and then some.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

trelowen said:


> how much is fuel in nz now?


Wellington is around $2.20 standard unleaded, $2.25 for the more potent stuff & diesel around $1.57 per litre but diesel owners pay a diesel levy tax over and above the normal annual road tax :-(

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

